# Stop chewing. Your masseter hypertrophy looks like shit.



## Linoob (Aug 1, 2020)

This is how you look.

A wider jaw is not always better.

Lighting will give away the fact that your masseters are just bloated, and that you lack actual gonial angle length and projection.

Nothing can replace of jaw angle implants or properly executed filler.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 1, 2020)

Kill yourself


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 1, 2020)

Cry for my future Pitt jaw


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Aug 1, 2020)

Chewing is so legit don't listen to this Jew op bhais


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 1, 2020)

@Nosecel tho?


----------



## RandomGuy (Aug 1, 2020)

Agree. Chewed hard mastic for months. It didn't affect my mandible, but it gave me a large volume in the cheeks. I look more bloated because of masseter congestion. Now, I'm considering a buccal fat removal or several rounds of botox injection in the masseters.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Aug 1, 2020)

Linoob said:


> I often eat shit, mmmm mmmm that’s some yummy excrement


----------



## Nisse (Aug 1, 2020)

Chewing lowers your gonial angle if you do it consistently tho


----------



## MisterMercedes (Aug 1, 2020)

Nisse said:


> Chewing lowers your gonial angle if you do it consistently tho


Doesn’t mean shit if your ramus isn’t tall. Short ramus and low gonial angle looks juvenile due to lack of vertical projection.


----------



## Euclidd (Aug 1, 2020)

MisterMercedes said:


> Doesn’t mean shit if your ramus isn’t tall. Short ramus and low gonial angle looks juvenile due to lack of vertical projection.


lower gonial angle still improves projection. you can go from slightly recessed to average.

Also, chewing can make the classic mongoloid round skull (wide zygos, narrow jaw) look way more caucasian by bringing the jaw into proportion


----------



## Nerfmonk (Aug 1, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Cry for my future Pitt jaw


Stop it your are cringe


----------



## Linoob (Aug 1, 2020)

Nisse said:


> Chewing lowers your gonial angle if you do it consistently tho



Show me proof


----------



## Linoob (Aug 1, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Kill yourself



lel


----------



## MisterMercedes (Aug 1, 2020)

Euclidd said:


> lower gonial angle still improves projection. you can go from slightly recessed to average.
> 
> Also, chewing can make the classic mongoloid round skull (wide zygos, narrow jaw) look way more caucasian by bringing the jaw into proportion


It may improve horizontal projection, but sacrificing vertical projection in the process. If you have a short ramus, higher gonial angle is ideal, lest you look like a child. Just stop chewing and get an implant that will give you a longer ramus and a lower gonial angle.


----------



## Linoob (Aug 1, 2020)

MisterMercedes said:


> It may improve horizontal projection, but sacrificing vertical projection in the process. If you have a short ramus, higher gonial angle is ideal, lest you look like a child. Just stop chewing and get an implant that will give you a longer famous and a lower gonial angle.



*💯*


----------



## godirl (Aug 1, 2020)

How else am I supposed to eat my meat then


----------



## Nisse (Aug 1, 2020)

Linoob said:


> Show me proof


Some bluecel made a thread about chewing and gonial angles a few days ago ill try to find it


----------



## Nisse (Aug 1, 2020)

MisterMercedes said:


> It may improve horizontal projection, but sacrificing vertical projection in the process. If you have a short ramus, higher gonial angle is ideal, lest you look like a child. Just stop chewing and get an implant that will give you a longer ramus and a lower gonial angle.


Chewing also makes your ramus longer


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Aug 1, 2020)

Chewing is very good for certain face types, it's often good if you need more jaw width. 
For others with a wide jaw it's a looksmin.


----------



## Copemaxxing (Aug 1, 2020)

Dogshit tier thread.


----------



## Linoob (Aug 1, 2020)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> Chewing is very good for certain face types, it's often good if you need more jaw width.
> For others with a wide jaw it's a looksmin.



I have a high gonial angle, it makes me look like shit.


----------



## MisterMercedes (Aug 1, 2020)

Nisse said:


> Chewing also makes your ramus longer


Proof?

Also, even if it did, I’d rather get an implant simply for convenience purposes. Why waste time chewing to get small increments of growth when you can get an implant and have that tall Ramus in a day?


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 1, 2020)

I'll actually look better with chewing i need a wider jaw


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Aug 1, 2020)

Linoob said:


> I have a high gonial angle, it makes me look like shit.


I have a wide jaw and it'd make me look bloated and too wide. 
But some people really benefit from chewing. 
This is one of those things that completely depend on the individual if it's good or bad.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 1, 2020)

Nisse said:


> Chewing also makes your ramus longer


No it literally doesnt. It just reveals your actual ramus. Idk why people say this shit. One time i got massive swelling from fillers in that area and it made my head look like a box on one side and it was weird.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 1, 2020)

Nisse said:


> Chewing also makes your ramus longer


It was an extreme improvement , but it was a weird reaction i had on only ONE side.


----------



## Linoob (Aug 1, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Dogshit tier thread.



nice counter arguement brah


----------



## Linoob (Aug 1, 2020)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> I have a wide jaw and it'd make me look bloated and too wide.
> But some people really benefit from chewing.
> This is one of those things that completely depend on the individual if it's good or bad.



Fair


----------



## Copemaxxing (Aug 1, 2020)

Linoob said:


> nice counter arguement brah


did you see how bullshit pitts jaw looked when he got skinny for film? Literally no one has a naturally wide jaw thats why chewing is king. My fwhr is like 2.2 my jaw cant be that widd jfl thats Why I need that hypertrophy


----------



## Ocelot (Aug 1, 2020)

Just post a picture of somebody with a genetic condition to prove your point theory.

Chewing hard foods all the way from prepubescence has so much evidence to support widening the dental arch, promoting alveolar bone remodelling (therefore stronger teeth avoiding the modern issues many people have), increasing bone mass in the jaw (and possibly the cheekbones), inducing forward mandibular rotations, etc etc. It is why many indigenous societies don't have teeth issues and often have strong jaws. 

In conclusion, shit thread go rope.


----------



## Linoob (Aug 1, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> Just post a picture of somebody with a genetic condition to prove your point theory.
> 
> Chewing hard foods all the way from prepubescence has so much evidence to support widening the dental arch, promoting alveolar bone remodelling (therefore stronger teeth avoiding the modern issues many people have), increasing bone mass in the jaw (and possibly the cheekbones), inducing forward mandibular rotations, etc etc. It is why many indigenous societies don't have teeth issues and often have strong jaws.
> 
> In conclusion, shit thread go rope.



We're not talking about the guys that have chewed since they were a baby

We're talking about normies chewing in hopes of a better-looking jaw

You're not wrong, you just missed the mark on my thread lel

Edit: Also don't tell people to kill themselves, that's rude


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 1, 2020)

I would ascend with wider jaw tbh


----------



## ProAcktiv (Aug 1, 2020)

Linoob said:


> This is how you look.
> 
> A wider jaw is not always better.
> 
> ...


he already had a solid angle, so wider doesn't look good. And his masseter hypertrophy is from bruxism, not chewing lmao. It would take an insane amount of chewing hard shit to get masseters that big. Chewing and developing your masseters but to a lesser extent is beneficial to your looks, especially if you have a narrow lower third.


----------



## Bewusst (Aug 1, 2020)

I wish I‘d look like that. However, I have yet to see at least one person who developed such masseter hypertrophy by chewing gum


----------



## goat2x (Aug 1, 2020)

JFL at all these coping idiots
keep chewing horse cum idiots yoou wont get any results


----------



## Ocelot (Aug 1, 2020)

Linoob said:


> We're not talking about the guys that have chewed since they were a baby
> 
> We're talking about normies chewing in hopes of a better-looking jaw
> 
> ...


I’m not serious when I’m telling “shit thread go rope.” It’s just a common saying on this forum and it’s quite funny lol. 

Regarding the topic at hand, even chewing only during adulthood would grant benefits, because I’m 17 and chewing has made my jaw shape go from decent to noticeably squarer. Especially those with low masseter insertions will benefit (less bloated look, looks more like width due to the gonion).

Nobody will get results like the pictures in the original post, because that’s caused by a disease, perhaps bruxism or some other congenital issue, chewing gum often won’t do this.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Aug 1, 2020)

ye tbh 

hypertrophy=/= gonial flare


----------



## LowTierNormie (Aug 1, 2020)

Nerfmonk said:


> Stop it your are cringe


Ffs, finally


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 1, 2020)

dumb thread our ancestors chewed alot and had very good development and now modern society promoted a soft diet all the sudden people have no jaws. No matter what your genetics were in the past, you would've had good development because they chewed alot more than us. My chad friend has alot of masseter hypertrophy naturally (he doesn't chew gum) and his jaw mogs. Chewing is very legit


----------



## Catawampus (Aug 2, 2020)

Nisse said:


> Chewing lowers your gonial angle if you do it consistently tho


You must chew on the incisors. Found this out the hard way


----------



## Linoob (Aug 3, 2020)

16tyo said:


> dumb thread our ancestors chewed alot and had very good development and now modern society promoted a soft diet all the sudden people have no jaws. No matter what your genetics were in the past, you would've had good development because they chewed alot more than us. My chad friend has alot of masseter hypertrophy naturally (he doesn't chew gum) and his jaw mogs. Chewing is very legit



yeah cool bro i've also watched Mike Mews videos congrats


----------



## zami (Aug 3, 2020)

Catawampus said:


> You must chew on the incisors. Found this out the hard way


why?


----------



## Mr.cope (Aug 3, 2020)

Jaw is solid bone
Anyone that chews is basically just exercising masseter muscles and turning themselves into a Minecraft character


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Aug 3, 2020)

Catawampus said:


> You must chew on the incisors. Found this out the hard way


What happens if you chew with molars?


----------



## TITUS (Aug 3, 2020)

Some people benefit from big masseters, others don't.


----------



## TITUS (Aug 3, 2020)

Look, fucking masseter max, chew like there is no tomorrow, and if you don't like the results just fucking do botox.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Aug 3, 2020)

left would be mogger without the asymmetry


----------



## thecel (Aug 3, 2020)

just get jaw implants bro


----------



## Catawampus (Aug 5, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> What happens if you chew with molars?


If you chew with just the back molars, your maxilla will rotate clockwise and anoverbite will be created and your jaw will recede.


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 1, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> did you see how bullshit pitts jaw looked when he got skinny for film? Literally no one has a naturally wide jaw thats why chewing is king. My fwhr is like 2.2 my jaw cant be that widd jfl thats Why I need that hypertrophy


Which movie?


----------



## 000 (Dec 6, 2020)

Linoob said:


> This is how you look.
> 
> A wider jaw is not always better.
> 
> ...


Is masseter hypotrophy corrected by not chewing at all for a long time? Or do I need surgery


----------



## Linoob (Dec 7, 2020)

000 said:


> Is masseter hypotrophy corrected by not chewing at all for a long time? Or do I need surgery



It'll reverse nearly 100% if you chew only necessary foods.

Edit: Worst case you can get botox.


----------

